# EMT-I training in southern california



## EMTNik (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey guys. I would like to know where I could do an EMT-I training here in southern California. I know some specializes in cardiac and some in shock. I rather do both but to start in either one is fine... Please help thanks. Cause I heard that some people they took both emt-b and a cert in emt-I at the same time... Just wnna knw if that is possible too cause I'll be taking my nremt basic test Tom. 

Thank you


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2011)

Are you talking about NREMT-Intermediate or California EMT-I/EMT-II?

I was under the impression that CA doesn't recognize EMT-IIs anymore, but I have been wrong before. 

I have never heard of an EMT having a specialty either. Alaska has EMT-Cardiac, which is just below Paramedic but thats not California...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2011)

California has moved to the AEMT level. There's only a handful of places that offered the EMT-II level because it was restricted to areas that could prove that paramedic level service would not be displaced due to using the EMT-II level. Last time I checked, there were only 2 or 3 EMT-II (now AEMT) schools in California, and none of them were in Southern California.


----------



## EMTNik (Jun 4, 2011)

I am trying to look for an advanced level of emt-b... Cause I heard in Catalina island the emt's who works there can put an et tube in addition to the standard la county EMT scope of practice...






NVRob said:


> Are you talking about NREMT-Intermediate or California EMT-I/EMT-II?
> 
> I was under the impression that CA doesn't recognize EMT-IIs anymore, but I have been wrong before.
> 
> I have never heard of an EMT having a specialty either. Alaska has EMT-Cardiac, which is just below Paramedic but thats not California...


----------



## EMTNik (Jun 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> California has moved to the AEMT level. There's only a handful of places that offered the EMT-II level because it was restricted to areas that could prove that paramedic level service would not be displaced due to using the EMT-II level. Last time I checked, there were only 2 or 3 EMT-II (now AEMT) schools in California, and none of them were in Southern California.



So if I move to northern Cali. I could become an aemt? If I move back here in southern cal. Will I be recognized as an aemt?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2011)

Not all counties in Northern California recognize AEMTs to begin with, and very few (2, I think) counties in Southern California recognize them. 


Here's the link for the California AEMT listing of education programs. Click the AEMT tab at the bottom. It looks like there's currently 2 active AEMT programs in California, one through San Bernardino Sheriffs Dept and the other in Mendicino County. 
http://www.emsa.ca.gov/personnel/files/EMT-I_II_P_MICN_Approved_Trng_Pgms.htm

The best advice is to just go straight to paramedic if you're looking to advance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2011)

EMTNik said:


> I am trying to look for an advanced level of emt-b... Cause I heard in Catalina island the emt's who works there can put an et tube in addition to the standard la county EMT scope of practice...



Like JP said, not many places train or accept the AEMT level. 

If you want an advanced scope why not go paramedic. If your willing to move to be an AEMT why not go to medic school?  No reason to limit yourself or your education.

I am an NREMT-Intermediate/85 and a Nevada EMT-Intermediate and unless your very rural you will most likely not have protocols for ET tubes, mostly combitubes or King airways.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2011)

EMTNik said:


> I am trying to look for an advanced level of emt-b... Cause I heard in Catalina island the emt's who works there can put an et tube in addition to the standard la county EMT scope of practice...


Catalina Island is a unique situation where a pair of paramedics work along side hospital staff (Avalon has a 12 bed hospital with 2 family practice physicians and a dual certed IM/EM physician) and essentially everything bad gets medivacted out.


----------



## EMTNik (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks guys. i would want to go to medic school but i still need atleast 6 months to a year experience before i could get in... unless i get sponsored by a fire dept. thank guys... gotta get ready for my nremt exam.


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 4, 2011)

6 months or somewhere around 2500 hours of experience. There are at least 7 paramedic programs in SoCal and half do not require being sponsored or a fire academy.


----------



## EMTNik (Jun 4, 2011)

well medic programs here in so. cal. requires you to have atleast 6 months of EMT work experience.
and yea... i just finished my EMT-B NREMT... i stopped at 72 questions but i dnt knw if i passed or fail...


----------



## ShotMedic (Jun 4, 2011)

San Diego County is working hard to implement the Advanced EMTs. Right now there is no actual class planned. I believe EMSTA will be the pilot training center when in fact the medical directors and higher ups figure out who and what they want to certify. The talk is IM drugs IV access is still up in the Air. I think their leaning towards certifying the rural FDs/ ALS ambulance services first (the ones that run MEDIC/EMT) and testing it out.


----------

